# Killeens bbq



## poppadawg

Is there typically a long line for lunch during the week?


----------



## Deany45

Yep. Times I've been, got there about 10:30ish and there were probably 50 people in front of me. They have a number system that works pretty good and moves pretty quick.


----------



## gigem87

Go later. 12:30 or so. Line dies down, but they might be out of something. It is worth the wait! My new business is just down the street, I will be spending a lot of time there!


----------



## agonzales1981

gigem87 said:


> Go later. 12:30 or so. Line dies down, but they might be out of something. It is worth the wait! My new business is just down the street, I will be spending a lot of time there!


What kind of business?


----------



## zthomas18

If you want to eat there next Monday I would head there now....


----------



## gigem87

agonzales1981 said:


> What kind of business?


Salons by JC - Pearland, TX

Salon suite business, where salon professionals can lease a small suite in which to run their own business. I develop the space (44 suites), maintain the common areas and I am the landlord. I am in the new shopping center on Pearland Parkway @ Broadway, next to the new HEB.

Less than 2 miles from Killen's... :bounce:


----------



## Blk Jck 224

*Killeens bbq* 
Is there typically a long line for lunch during the week?

There are way too many good BBQ joints around here to drive all the way to Killeen.


----------



## jtburf

Blk Jck 224 said:


> *Killeens bbq*
> There are way too many good BBQ joints around here to drive all the way to Killeen.


Killen's Barbecue... LOL...

Always stiring...

John


----------



## Slim-N-None

jtburf said:


> Killen's Barbecue... LOL...
> 
> Always stiring...
> 
> John


As long as he doesnt say central is the best in town..... Everybody in pearland thinks its the best in the world. I dont get it. If thats my options, give me a McRib please.


----------



## tec

I've been to Killen's steakhouse and BBQ place and I just don't see what makes so many people think they are so great. To me they are OK but for the prices I would expect better than just OK. I went to the BBQ place a few months ago about 2PM during a weekday to avoid the long lines I had heard about. We were the only customers in the place.


----------



## L33Z71

Slim-N-None said:


> As long as he doesnt say central is the best in town..... Everybody in pearland thinks its the best in the world. I dont get it. If thats my options, give me a McRib please.


With ya on Central. My wife loves that place, but it does nothing for me.


----------



## DSL_PWR

I'd rather eat at Central myself. Don't see what the hype with killen's is. I wasn't impressed.


----------



## agonzales1981

DSL_PWR said:


> I'd rather eat at Central myself. Don't see what the hype with killen's is. I wasn't impressed.


You must like dry brisket and dry meatless ribs lol


----------



## gigem87

Killen's is very moist. I assume he wraps it. Sauce not needed. I love it that way. I don't like dry BBQ. I wish more people didn't like it. Line would be shorter.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Most of the hype is gone now. The lines are much shorter but I'm sure the BBQ is the same average BBQ.


----------



## DSL_PWR

agonzales1981 said:


> You must like dry brisket and dry meatless ribs lol


Never had an issue with the brisket at Central. Never been a big rib fan so can't speak for those.


----------



## gitchesum

Killens only uses USDA Prime brisket and angus ribs. Central Texas isn't even in the same city as the ballpark Killens is in. You don't see people driving from all over the state of Texas to stand in line at Central...sorry, there's no comparison there. You don't get to be vote the 3rd best restaurant in Houston in your 1st year serving average food, regardless of the style.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

gitchesum said:


> Killens only uses USDA Prime brisket and angus ribs. Central Texas isn't even in the same city as the ballpark Killens is in. You don't see people driving from all over the state of Texas to stand in line at Central...sorry, there's no comparison there. You don't get to be vote the 3rd best restaurant in Houston in your 1st year serving average food, regardless of the style.


First of all who voted??? And second of all it's not in Houston so how could it even be included...I don't like either place. I think killens may be a little better than Central but not by much...
rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## agonzales1981

Big Guns 1971 said:


> First of all who voted??? And second of all it's not in Houston so how could it even be included...I don't like either place. I think killens may be a little better than Central but not by much...
> rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


If that's your opinion you don't know bbq it's that simple :rotfl::rotfl:

I'm not even saying killens is the best I've had but compared to central there's no comparison.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Well let's just say I have more than likely cooked more than you could have ate in your life. I more than likely won more trophies in bbq competitions than you. So yes I know my BBQ.


----------



## gigem87

Of all the things to argue about, why are we arguing about this? If you don't like it, don't go.

I like it.

My wife used to like Goode. I used to think I liked Luling City, but after eating at Killen's I realized that whenever I thought about Luling, I thought about how good their sauce is...

I do think that the serving process at Killen's could be improved. It seems a little inefficient. Is that done on purpose to make sure there is a line? I don't know. I am sure that they do like the fact that there is a line.

But they give you a ton of food for the money, and I love it.


----------



## poppadawg

Big Guns 1971 said:


> Well let's just say I have more than likely cooked more than you could have ate in your life. I more than likely won more trophies in bbq competitions than you. So yes I know my BBQ.


Who is your favorite in the area? I had heard great things about Gatlins. It lived up to the hype. Excellent. Killens and Corkscrew are also highly rated. I am surprised by the negative reviews on this thread. Plan on finding out, I just don't want to spend an hour in line doing it.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

I like mine and everyone else who eats it loves it. I try every BBQ place around. I'm not saying killens is bad I'm just saying it's not all that. Here are a few pictures of my pit.


----------



## Grumpy365

gitchesum said:


> Killens only uses USDA Prime brisket and angus ribs. Central Texas isn't even in the same city as the ballpark Killens is in. You don't see people driving from all over the state of Texas to stand in line at Central...sorry, there's no comparison there. You don't get to be vote the 3rd best restaurant in Houston in your 1st year serving average food, regardless of the style.


I am skeptical of something here.

are you sure Killens Fine Dining restaurant wasn't the one "_*rated* _*3rd best restaurant in Houston*"? 

This doesn't seem logical.


----------



## Wiredhernandez

Central is just fine for a fix.. Rudy's too.. I think Killens is a bunch of hype just like the steak house.. (Yes good but overrated).. If I want REALLY GOOD BBQ .. then I make it myself..


----------



## roundman

itll make a turd,lol


----------



## gitchesum

Grumpy365 said:


> I am skeptical of something here.
> 
> are you sure Killens Fine Dining restaurant wasn't the one "_*rated* _*3rd best restaurant in Houston*"?
> 
> This doesn't seem logical.


http://www.houstonchronicle.com/entertainment/top-100-restaurants/

The steakhouse dropped to #22....Ronnie hired a new executive chef the next week from Brennans.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Wiredhernandez said:


> Central is just fine for a fix.. Rudy's too.. I think Killens is a bunch of hype just like the steak house.. (Yes good but overrated).. If I want REALLY GOOD BBQ .. then I make it myself..


This is exactly how I feel....


----------



## dbarham

gitchesum said:


> http://www.houstonchronicle.com/entertainment/top-100-restaurants/
> 
> The steakhouse dropped to #22....Ronnie hired a new executive chef the next week from Brennans.


Not hard to cook a steak he is just way over priced. Go to joes bbq get the ribeye and a shiner bock you wont be disappointed!


----------



## CaptJack

I think Ronnie Killen's bbq is some of the best I've ever had in a restaurant. excellent brisket!


----------



## donf

In the last 15 years, I have tried every famous BBQ place in the state. Many times over. Luling City Market, Snows, Coopers , Franklins. Ect.. Killens is right up there with the best of the best.


----------

